# AMT St Pancras



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Why oh why did I just rush and buy a last minute coffee from here and not bother to taste it till I was on my train !

Truly awful, very burned taste or possibly made from the remnants of of an ashtray then mixed with burnt overheated milk.

Only good thing was it was so hot it's killed my taste buds so the taste hasn't lingered.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

My deepest sympathies. ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

AndyL said:


> My deepest sympathies. ha ha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sod off ;o).....the feeling in my mouth has now started to come back but so has the taste!


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds nasty... well I guess you won't do that again in a hurry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Not a chance.

I suppose this could be considered a downside to actually knowing what good coffee tastes like i.e. i'd have happily drunk and probably been happy with this slop 6 months ago.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Their milkshakes are usually pretty good.

Some of their baristas make an effort but may be hindered by brand guidelines


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Some of their baristas make an effort but may be hindered by brand guidelines


Wouldn't you say that was the case for just about all the major coffee chains.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

See my sig. Just say no


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Appreciating decent coffee is a pain in the rear end. Only the other day I got called a snob because I told a friend of mine that it was a waste of time making him an espresso using supermarket beans (all I had at the time). Can't see the bad coffee culture changing in this country anytime soon.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

MonkeyHarris said:


> Can't see the bad coffee culture changing in this country anytime soon.


Well you may be right, it might take a while. It wasn't that long ago, despite living in NZ and drinking some of the best coffee ever that I, once back in the UK and admitting defeat spent a good £30 plus a month on something Costa called a Flat White.., madness! it wasn't until I bought a machine and started making my own that the faith returned. I make and drink a lot of coffee, I make it for friends and they love it. I take my friends for breakfast only where they make good coffee and they love it. It's all about spreading the love and raising the expectations, education and appreciation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timjoy (Jul 25, 2011)

just near my house. would like to try


----------



## CoffeeCrazy (May 10, 2011)

Made the mistake of buying a coffee there once, not gonna do that again!


----------



## Stevenp6 (May 17, 2011)

Had a coffee here last week. Can't say it's any worse than most of the coffee high street chains. I find all of the coffee in these places too weak. Sometimes I don't want an espresso, just a coffee with some taste.


----------

